# Questions about Safety meetings.



## PFirebird (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting regular safety meetings for our crew and would like to hear from those of you who do this already. I know it will help build on our good track record of safety for over 13 years, I also know I can get ISA ceu's for having them. I'd like to know where a good source of information would be for this. I could just put 'em on myself based on my experience and training, but I would like to have something standardized. I know there are books from ISA and others about 'groundsmen safety' etc, but its not something specifically for use as a training tool. Any suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 21, 2012)

How about Tool Box Talks?


----------



## ATH (Jun 21, 2012)

TCIA would be a great source.


----------



## PFirebird (Jul 2, 2012)

ATH said:


> TCIA would be a great source.



Yeah, TCIA was great. I got set up from them with a safety program and ongoing sessions, all of which are osha compliant.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 8, 2013)

*Effective daily safety meetings, thanks to a table computer*

I joined TCIA in 2008 and started trying to hold a safety meeting each day before work begins. In July 2010 I bought an iPad and soon learned how to use the app Notes. I want to learn Evernote but that takes time and self-discipline. In Notes I have more than 270 pages, each for one topic or task. It has been a great feature in a great tool the iPad.

Each day we go through the notes I've entered and talk about the subject. Then move on to the next item. When we finish the meeting, usually 15 to 30 minutes in length, we pray for safety, respect and patience with each other. Once we reach that plateau of thinking we are ready to "git 'er done".

In case you are wondering...I don't sleep with the iPad!


----------

